# Deliv asking us to pay for our background checks



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I signed up for Deliv, which is not food delivery.

However they want us to pay for our own background checks. That's pure exploitation.

Boycott Deliv. Have some pride.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I signed up for Deliv, which is not food delivery.
> 
> However they want us to pay for our own background checks. That's pure exploitation.
> 
> Boycott Deliv. Have some pride.


its bad when the middle men only want profit
With out expense or risk 
That's what the IC is for


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol at least it's easy money with guarantee


----------

